
Ask HN: How long till the worlds Lego bricks biodegrade? - hoodoof
Will civilizations a million years in the future be digging up Lego?<p>What is the half life of a Lego Brick - is it longer than Plutonium?<p>If Lego keep making more and more Lego, how long till the world fills up with Lego?
======
Gustomaximus
> Most LEGO pieces are made of durable ABS plastic and will never decompose.
> Some pieces are made of other plastics, metals, silicon, and other elements.

Source: [http://www.brickrecycler.com/lego-fun-
facts/](http://www.brickrecycler.com/lego-fun-facts/)

Also of interest there was an article that found bricks keep their holding
strength for ~37k attachments.

------
meric
When it gets caught in a forest fire, it will melt, boil.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acrylonitrile_butadiene_styren...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acrylonitrile_butadiene_styrene)

------
balazsdavid987
What's the point of your question? Why do you target Lego specifically? I
don't think that thrown out Lego bricks has any measurable impact on our
environment compared to other sources of plastic waste.

------
tchaffee
I don't care how long it takes them to biodegrade. I just want to know how
long before they become worn enough to not cause the most agonizing foot pain
known to humankind.

~~~
matthberg
Never.

